# Outlook 2007 tiny font in body text



## phillygirl (Jan 23, 2010)

I have not made any changes to any of the settings in Outlook, but all of a sudden the text in new emails and in the notes section of contacts displays and tiny, tiny font (like less than 1 point). The font is set at 11 point Arial. The address and subject lines display accurately - it is only in the body that this is happening. When I send the email and look in my sent file, the body displays at the regular font size. As it is I cannot use Outlook now to send messages b/c I can't read what I'm typing. Any thoughts as to what might be causing this?


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey phillygirl,

If the font size shows 11, then the only thing I can think of is zoom. 

This can be adjusted on accident fairly easily if you have a scroll ball on your mouse. If you hold down the 'CTRL' then scroll up, it should enlarge the text in yoru messages. 

Let me know if this solves the issue or if we need look for something else.

Regards,

Robert Specian Jr.


----------



## Nkwazi (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a similar problem, although my font changes altogether (some condensed font), and gets bigger. It's not a zoom issue... I'd also appreciate some assistance please


----------



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

It sounds as if some of your settings have changed. Or, you may have captured a font from an incoming email. Try looking under:
tools
options
mail format
Look in the different areas and make sure the settings are where you want them.


----------



## csr615 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm having the exact same problem as phillygirl...I checked the settings in options and it's set at calibri 11 and always has been. While it is unreadable (it looks like little lines and paragaphs of dots) on the screen, when it prints it comes out calibri 11 so if I change the font to be a readable 72+, it prints at 72+! Like with phillygirl, it happened out of the blue, for no apparent reason. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

It seems that the editor is corrupted; lets reset it.

1st steps:
Rename the "Normal.dot or Normal.dotm" file and "NormalEmail".dot to "Normalold.dot" and "NormalEmailold.dotm" respectively.
N:B. Make sue that all the Office applications are closed before you rename it.

You will find the file in this location
"C:\Documents and Settings\(-your user profile-)\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates

2nd step:
Delete the Word Data registry key:

N:B. Make sure you backup the registry.(How to backup->http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322756)

Now, Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK.
Locate the following registry subkey, 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ Office\12.0\Word\Data 

Delete the "Data" key.

Exit the Registry.

That's it!

Please let us know if it works.

Regards,

JK(**,)


----------



## csr615 (Oct 10, 2010)

godsendjk -

Thank you for your super fast response! I am totally lost professionally without my email editor. However, I'm stuck right out of the gate as I cannot find: 

"C:\Documents and Settings\(-your user profile-)\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates"

Specifically, I can't find C:\Documents and Settings, let alone a location with the rest of that criteria... So I searched "normal.dot" including non-indexed locations in C:\, as well. Nada... For what it's worth, I'm very surprised I can't find it. Is there any way it could have been inadvertantly wiped out and the only symptom is the tiny font?? That seems unlikely to me - your thoughts?

I'm running Windows Vista Ultimate 6.0 SP1 64bit and MS Office Outlook 2007 (12.0.6514.5000) SP 2 MSO (12.0.6535.5002) Part of Microsoft Professional 2007, if that helps any... 

Thanks!
Carol


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Carol,

Thank you for the additional information... yes, it helps a lot.

"The normal.dot file is the default Microsoft Word template and will be created every time you launch the Word application so it cannot be deleted."


To find the normal.dot file, follow the following steps:

Click start->run->type "%appdata%\Microsoft\Templates" (without the quotes) and press ok.

Or, Copy the following line and paste it into the address bar of the Computer
application(Mycomputer):

%appdata%\Microsoft\Templates

Then press Enter. That will take you to the default location of the Office
templates.

I am sure you will get the normal.dot file in that location.


Regards,
JK.


----------



## Nkwazi (Feb 9, 2010)

What do you mean by delete the "Data" key? I followed your instructions, then found 5 items under the HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Data folder. One is the default, others are settings, settings/word, and toolbar, toolbarword

thanks for this help, it's been frustrating me for a while


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Nkwazi,

Navigate to this path "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\word

On the left hand side, you will see "Data" just below "Word". Right click the "Data" folder on the left hand side and select delete. When prompted, click "Yes".

Exit the registry.

Check if it helps.


----------



## Nkwazi (Feb 9, 2010)

Many thanks, you're true to your name. This worked a treat, resolving a problem I've had for a year!


----------

